# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Promjenila bi nick ..........

## Milica

ako može u Milica ili MilicaSB. 
U trenutku kada sam se reg. niti jedan mi nick nije prošao osim ovog 
glupavog koji mi se nikako ne sviđa.

Vidjela sam da na popisu nemate Milicu  8) pa bi htjela ja biti jer sam 
tako reg. na drugim forumima. (Možda ima ali nisam vidjela)

Unaprijed zahvalna   :Kiss:

----------


## Imga

znam da se o ukusima nema smisla raspravljati, ali meni je tvoj nick baš super
puno bolji nego Milica

i samo još hoću reći da čekam *Ejlu* da se javi...

----------


## mali karlo

meni je isto ovaj bolji nego milica  :Grin:

----------


## LeeLoo

> znam da se o ukusima nema smisla raspravljati, ali meni je tvoj nick baš super
> puno bolji nego Milica
> 
> i samo još hoću reći da čekam *Ejlu* da se javi...


  :Laughing:

----------


## Milica

Ma Milica mi je ime  :Grin: 

Lakše mi je za zapamtit   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

milice, dok ti adminica ne uslisi zelju nemoj puno pisat da ne predjes granicu postova nakon koje ces ko sanjica samo mastat o promjeni nicka   :Grin:

----------


## momze

evo, zelja ispunjena prije nego napucas previse postova, kao sto rece Ivarica.   :Smile:

----------


## Milica

> evo, zelja ispunjena prije nego napucas previse postova, kao sto rece Ivarica.



HVALA  :D

----------


## ana.m

Ah, i ja bih tako rado promjenila nick....Od 14.08.2004. Kasno palim, ha?

----------


## apricot

a kako je prije bilo, pojede me znatiželja

----------


## ana.m

> a kako je prije bilo, pojede me znatiželja


I mene je to zanimalo   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

znam ,al vam neću reći

----------


## momze

nek vam kaze Milica   :Smile:

----------


## Milica

KeeKee, nemojte me sad umlatit  zbog promjene nicka  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

meni je Milica   :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Ah, i ja bih tako rado promjenila nick....Od 14.08.2004. Kasno palim, ha?


isto kao i ja.... nikako se poistovjetiti s ovim čudom  :/

----------


## ana.m

> KeeKee, nemojte me sad umlatit  zbog promjene nicka


Još ti samo fali Dee....

_"Don't go breaking my heart
I couldn't if I tried
Honey if I get restless
Baby you're not that kind....lalalalalala"_


 :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  . Baš je bio dobar stari. Ali dobar je i novi.   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ah, i ja bih tako rado promjenila nick....Od 14.08.2004. Kasno palim, ha?
> 
> 
> isto kao i ja.... nikako se poistovjetiti s ovim čudom  :/


Ja se mogu poistovjetiti   :Laughing:  , ali je totalno nemaštovito.

----------


## apricot

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ah, i ja bih tako rado promjenila nick....Od 14.08.2004. Kasno palim, ha?
> 
> 
> isto kao i ja.... nikako se poistovjetiti s ovim čudom  :/


ma kako god da se nazoveš, ja uz tvoj nick vidim šampite!

----------


## upornamama

Nego, gdje nam je Ejla?

----------


## ninaXY

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ah, i ja bih tako rado promjenila nick....Od 14.08.2004. Kasno palim, ha?
> 
> 
> isto kao i ja.... nikako se poistovjetiti s ovim čudom  :/


a još kad te ljudi u real life zovu Tinkie Winkie...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maria71

ja sam si kuuuuuuul

nik mi paše fuuuuuuuul

 :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## bibi33

promijenila bi nick u bibi ako može

----------


## anchie76

Moze jedino ovako jer je bibi zauzeto  :/   Hoces nesto drugo?

----------


## apricot

imamo bibi, izmisli neki drugi
(pogledaj na popisu članstva je li onaj koji ti se sviđa već iskorišten)

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/memberlist.php

----------


## bibi33

> Moze jedino ovako jer je bibi zauzeto  :/   Hoces nesto drugo?


ak može bibi33....

----------


## anchie76

Rijeseno   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

samo nemoj dogodine traziti u 34

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> samo nemoj dogodine traziti u 34


  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Istina   :Grin:

----------


## pale

> tinkie winkie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ana.m prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja kad vidim "xy" bilo gdje u real life sitim se tebe   :Razz:

----------


## ivana0906

Mogu li i ja promjeniti nick?

----------


## Sanjica

> Mogu li i ja promjeniti nick?


Ne možeš!!!

Mogu ti i opširnije pojasniti zašto, ak te baš zanima!


I nisi mi niš kriva, iskaljujem se na prvom tko mi naiđe, sorry!  :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

joj sanjice duso, ulazis u legendu   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ivana0906 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mogu li i ja promjeniti nick?
> 
> 
> Ne možeš!!!
> 
> Mogu ti i opširnije pojasniti zašto, ak te baš zanima!
> ...


  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

:Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Ivana0906,

Sanjica ti je u stvari htjela reci da si predugo na forumu i da imas previse postova da bi ti promijenili nick.  Sorry   :Smile:  


Sanjice   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

Sanjice   :Kiss:

----------


## Imga

Ejla   :Love:

----------


## maria71

Sanjice, kaplja kamen dube   :Wink:

----------


## clio180

Ejla, a da si napraviš avatar u kojem piše veliko EJLA, pa šta te briga ako ti je nick Sanjica  :Smile:

----------


## Sanjica

> Ejla, a da si napraviš avatar u kojem piše veliko EJLA, pa šta te briga ako ti je nick Sanjica


Ideja mi je skroz dobro legla, tim više što uopće nemam nikakav avatar.

A nemam ga jer ga ne znam staviti, a još manje napraviti.  :Embarassed:  

Pa, eto, ako ima kreativnijih duša od mene (a sigurno ima) voljna sam otvoriti natječaj za najbolji "Ejla" avatar...  :Klap:

----------


## maria71

podižem i neka najbolji "ejla " avatar pobijedi !!!!

----------


## zhabica

:D

----------


## zhabica

:D ovo je za ejlu

----------


## Honey

Evo moja tri prijedloga :D

ejla1

ejla2

ejla3

----------


## may

evo mojih brzinskih....
vjerujem da dimenzije ne odgovaraju, ali to se da riješiti...

http://public.fotki.com/sale08/ejla/

----------


## koryanshea

may ova tvoja ejla1 mi je prva liga! 8)

----------


## anitalu

i ja bi drugi nick  :Grin: 

plizzzzzzzzzzzzzz   :Aparatic:

----------


## anchie76

Odgovorila sam ti na drugoj temi.

----------


## Kavin

Ja sam se tek registrirala i fulala jedno slovo tako da bi molila promjenu nicka iz Kovin u Kavin. Nadam se da neće biti problema, hvala.   :Embarassed: 
Kako to uopće ide? To ćete mi vi promijeniti, jel?

----------


## ivarica

:Smile:

----------


## clio180

ejla,   :Cekam:   :Coffee:

----------


## Kavin

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Kavin

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Sanjica

Kavin, daj ne izazivaj...  :Razz:

----------


## clio180

Sanjica, ajde već izaberi neki avatar! :D 
ako ga ne znaš staviti, pošalji mi password za forum na pm, pa ti ga ja namjestim!   :Kiss:

----------


## koryanshea

ne bi bas preporucila dijeljenje passworda.. ionako nije tako dramaticno komplicirano

----------


## Sanjica

Evo, pobjednica je Imga (stigla na pp dva njena prijedloga), čak mi je i lijepo objasnila pa sam si SAMA  :D  stavila avatar!

Nekak mi se sad čini da ova crvena boja jaaako kriči, al da se vidi - bome se vidi.

Da ipak promijenim boje, kaj velite?

----------


## maria71

Crvena je baš cool !

----------


## Sanjica

Jooj, moram priznati da se zaljubljujem. Avatar je tak jako dominantan da je Sanjica pala u debelu hladovinu... :D 

Curke, hvala na ideji i hvala svima koje ste poslale prijedloge avatara!  :Love:  

I feeeeel good!  :Sing:

----------


## Foška

uuu mrak ti avatar, Ejla!  8)

----------


## anjica

boja je super, avatar je super
i cestitam pobjednici Imgi  :D

----------


## zhabica

ole! elja! :D

----------


## zhabica

> elja!


  :Rolling Eyes:  *ejla*!

----------


## clio180

Ejla, Ejla!!!  :D   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Sanjica

Dugo me nije bilo ovdje pa ako je netko možda pomislio da sam ja žena koja samo tako odustaje...  :Grin:  

Danas sam nešto dobre volje, slavim rođendan i to poprilični broj godinica koje počinju brojkom 4  :shock: ...

Pa sam se ponadala da je ovdje netko možda dobre volje pa mi promijeni to moje blesavo umanjeničko ime u voljeno avatarsko   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   i ispuni mi rođendansku želju.

Ako se to slučajno dogodi   :Laughing:   svečano obećajem pothitno promijeniti avatar u Sanjica!!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## mikka

Ejla, legendo   :Laughing:  

zbog tebe bi svakako trebalo napraviti iznimku, ovakva upornost bi trebala biti nagradena   :Kiss: 

to kao poklon od rode povodom prelaska na novi server  :Grin:

----------


## Irchi

Ejla, stvarno te dugo nije bilo! Svaka čast   :Laughing:  
 :D i sretan rođkas!

----------


## Aurora*

*Ejla* ispunjenje tvoje rodjendanske zelje bi za mene bio znak da ima jos nade za nas ljude.

U zadnje vrijeme me muci to sto smo kao takvi postali potpuno neosjetljivi do drugih i sto nam je sve ispred toga bitnije. 

Ovo mozda bas i nije pravo mjesto za ovaj moj filozofski ispad, ali tvoj slucaj mi se ucinio bas kao dobar primjer necega sto se uz samo malo dobre volje moze napraviti kada bi nam ispred ostalog bio bitniji - covjek. 

Ah, zanemarite!

----------


## Kavin

> *Ejla* ispunjenje tvoje rodjendanske zelje bi za mene bio znak da ima jos nade za nas ljude.
> 
> U zadnje vrijeme me muci to sto smo kao takvi postali potpuno neosjetljivi do drugih i sto nam je sve ispred toga bitnije. 
> 
> Ovo mozda bas i nije pravo mjesto za ovaj moj filozofski ispad, ali tvoj slucaj mi se ucinio bas kao dobar primjer necega sto se uz samo malo dobre volje moze napraviti kada bi nam ispred ostalog bio bitniji - covjek. 
> 
> Ah, zanemarite!


Ovo moram iksati!!

U potpunosti se slažem.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ejla sretan rođendan :D  :D  :D 
a što se tiče promjene nicka......
puno se tu nickova promjenilo potiho
ni med cvetjem mi pravice

----------


## Pinky

ejla, da mogu, odma bi ti ga prominila, legendo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
sretan rodjendan!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Sanjica

Ma vi ste mi ga već ionako odavno "prominile", vi ste moje legende i najljepši mi je rođendanski poklon to što me sve redom "Ejlate"!  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

iksam a70v 

ejla sreco   :Love:

----------


## spajalica

i abih podrzala ispunjenje ove zelje,pa ipak je zeni rodjendan   :Love:

----------


## Angie75

Još jedan glas za ispunjenje Ejline želje   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> Ejla sretan rođendan :D  :D  :D 
> a što se tiče promjene nicka......
> puno se tu nickova promjenilo potiho
> ni med cvetjem mi pravice


kaj da ?
ne pratim.... 

nije baš Ap-ovski prema Ejli    :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Ejla sretan rođendan :D  :D  :D 
> a što se tiče promjene nicka......
> puno se tu nickova promjenilo potiho
> ni med cvetjem mi pravice


Potpis.  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

Nakon onog mog jucerasnjeg spontanog posta razmisljala sam jos malo o Ejlinom slucaju i sada bih zeljela moderatorice pitati slijedece:

1. Zasto je doneseno pravilo da se nickovi (nakon odredjenog broja postova i/ili odredjenog vremena) ne mogu mijenjati?

2. Sto se s tim pravilom zeljelo postici?

3. Da li Ejlin slucaj predstavlja upravo ono sto se s uvodjenjem tog pravila zeljelo postici ili je ona zrtva pravila koje je bilo namjenjeno nekome drugome?

4. Da li se pravilo moze redefinirati na temelju ovog iskustva?

Pitanja su postavljena u svrhu propitavanja donesenih odluka u proslosti s ciljem njihove eventualne prilagodbe sadasnjosti.   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Kao admin ovog foruma iskoristit cu svoje pravo i zakljucati ovu temu ukoliko ona nastavi biti o mijenjanju nickova a ne cestitanje rodjendana.

Da ne bi bilo nedoumica, odgovorit cu na postavljena pitanja a onda nakon toga ocekujem da se nastavi s cestitanjima.




> 1. Zasto je doneseno pravilo da se nickovi (nakon odredjenog broja postova i/ili odredjenog vremena) ne mogu mijenjati?


Zato sto su se poceli javljati zahtjevi za promjenom korisnickog imena kod korisnika koji vec imaju ihaaaj postova i uvelike su prepoznati na forumu.




> 2. Sto se s tim pravilom zeljelo postici?


Da ne moze svatko promijeniti nick samo zato sto je pozelio.  Ako bi svatko mogao mijenjati nick, postao bi kaos na forumu (u smislu kuzenja tko je tko).




> 3. Da li Ejlin slucaj predstavlja upravo ono sto se s uvodjenjem tog pravila zeljelo postici ili je ona zrtva pravila koje je bilo namjenjeno nekome drugome?


1) Do sada smo mijenjali nickove novo registriranim (tj onima koji imaju manje od 30 postova)
2) onim kojima je trebalo promijeniti npr 1 slovo (jer je do tada osoba imala 1 ili nijedno dijete a sada je znacenje nicka drugacije) Moze se i dodati broj, ili oduzeti broj, ali bitno je da je prepoznatljivost nicka ostala (tj. da korisnici malte ne nece ni skuziti da je doslo do promjene) 
3) Onima koji su imali ozbiljnih zivotnih problema zbog tog nicka, i to ne svima nego procjena od slucaja do slucaja.

Ejla nije zadovoljna sa svojim nickom.  Zao mi je.  Sigurna sam da nije jedina na forumu.  I ja sam u trenu ukucala anchie76 pa ostala.  Ko me pita jel sam mozda zadovolja sad time sto imam taj 76 u imenu, ili sto bih mozda zeljela imati veliko prvo slovo ili sto bih u stvari htjela biti ljubica?




> 4. Da li se pravilo moze redefinirati na temelju ovog iskustva?


Ne, jer bi onda i svi drugi koji nisu zadovoljni svojim nickom dobili priliku da promijene nick.

Nadam se da sam rijesila sve dileme.  Sad molim nastavite s cestitanjima   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

sve 5 osim sto ovo nije cestitarski pdf   :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme, zabrijala sam da sam na Ejlinoj (Sanjicinoj temi rodjendanskoj)  :shock: 

Sorry, 5 stvari odjednom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

U stvari sam trebala reci, da ukoliko se nastavi s cestitanjima ovdje da cu zakljucati temu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ejla (Sanjice) sretan ti rodjendan   :Smile:

----------


## Sanjica

> U stvari sam trebala reci, da ukoliko se nastavi s cestitanjima ovdje da cu zakljucati temu     
> 
> Ejla (Sanjice) sretan ti rodjendan


Hvala *ljubice*!  :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## mama2

mogu ja promjeniti nick plizz
živcira me to što ima nekoliko mama2 (s manje ili više m-ova) pa mislim da nas je teško razlikovati
Ja bih rado da mi novi nick bude Lela jer mi je to i inače nadimak

----------


## anchie76

Nažalost imaš previše postova i predugo si kod nas da bi ti promijenili nick.  Sorry  :/

----------


## Sanjica

> mogu ja promjeniti nick plizz
> živcira me to što ima nekoliko mama2 (s manje ili više m-ova) pa mislim da nas je teško razlikovati
> Ja bih rado da mi novi nick bude Lela jer mi je to i inače nadimak


Al si zato smiješ napraviti ovak sjajan avatar kakav ja imam da zasjeni glupi nick kojeg ne voliš! 

Lela, welcome to club!  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

I ja bi promjenila nick ako je to moguće! Npr. u Mia Lilly.
Dobila sam dobronamjernu poruku da ga promjenim dok još nemam puno postova.
Hvala..

----------


## anchie76

> I ja bi promjenila nick ako je to moguće! Npr. u Mia Lilly.
> Dobila sam dobronamjernu poruku da ga promjenim dok još nemam puno postova.
> Hvala..


Riješeno  :Smile:

----------


## sanja77

I ja bi mijenjala nick... Jel imam previše postova?

----------


## daddycool

imaš

----------

